# So did anyone dress up for halloween? :o



## Angelic

I was a cat maid :3 please dont tell me I was the only one who`s over 18 and still dresses up for halloween D= Sorry about how large the images are =o



















On a side note, I`m pretty sure I recall some people on here playing fallout. Anyone get new vegas yet ? I did last week


----------



## Dienah

Well, I dressed up as Chun Li for Halloween this year lmao.

I'm 19 if that counts rotfl xD

Kinda bumed though I didn't take full body shots, my Halloween was just hectic and ended up forgetting to take my camera along with me 

Btw, totally love your costume. Sexy yet classy at the same time haha


----------



## Angelic

I actually had to take pictures of it after halloween because I forgot my camera aswell and thanks :3 I made the ears and tail(tail is SO manled since halloween,bent it too much too many different ways) and ordered the costume from Japan off of ebay. I love halloween, its an excuse to dress up, only time I get to now is anime north  I like your costume too! Too bad theres no full shots wouldve liked to see the whole costume


----------



## Dienah

Well heck, if your going to Anime North, I'm actually going to be there as well with the bf!! haha Not sure if he's dressing up as well =\

And wow, why didn't I think about that?? Taking pictures after Halloween?! Durr. 

Out of curiousity, how much did your whole costume even cost? You did a great job on it too, loving the ears haha.


----------



## Angelic

Thanks and barely anything  The maid costume was under 40 dollars WITH shipping! You cant really see the ears well with that pic but I made a pattern and they were easy to make. Everything was under 60 bucks all together including wire for the tail and ears, a metre of faux fur (dunno what to do with lol) and the pink cotton for the ears oh and the thigh high socks you cant see in the pic :3
















I tried to find hair combs for them but couldnt so i just used elastic cause I only had two days left to come up with something  Actually this will be my first time going to anime north and this was my first time making part of a costume lol or planning one out for that matter XD


----------



## Will

I went as Micheal Jackson and his Special Boy. AyHeWhooo!










Scary? No. Creepiest halloween costume ever? Possibly.


----------



## Angelic

LOLOLOL! Clever XD


----------



## gucci17

Will Hayward said:


> I went as Micheal Jackson and his Special Boy. AyHeWhooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary? No. Creepiest halloween costume ever? Possibly.


HAHAHAHAH that is so mean but I love it....

Nice costumes guys! I'm not one to dress up though


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> I went as Micheal Jackson and his Special Boy. AyHeWhooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary? No. Creepiest halloween costume ever? Possibly.


ROFLCOPTER ON THIS!! haha! this really made me laugh.. GREAT COSTUME! mean as well, but w/e! haha!

I DONT NEED COSTUME! IM SKUUREEHH!! D:


----------



## trailblazer295

Was a last minute decision for a party. Person in front of me had no idea what I was doing until after the picture. lol knife stayed at home when we went out.


----------



## Dienah

Will Hayward said:


> I went as Micheal Jackson and his Special Boy. AyHeWhooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary? No. Creepiest halloween costume ever? Possibly.


LOLOLOLLOLLOLOLOL WTH?! HAHAHA XD XD That beats my costume anydays rofl rotfflll XD XD XD


----------



## Ciddian

Hahaha omg you guys looked great!!!

I was a last second indian. My nice brought up a whole bag of old costumes so we all dressed up. Kat was a lady bug.

As soon as I get photo's up i'll share. :3


----------



## Fish_Man

Awesome costumes people have!

I got lazy this year and just wore my karate uniform 

Anyone know where to get a sumo costume... always wanted one but couldn't find a good one, need one that is stuffed not ones that use a fan underneath.



Also, I'm way over 18 =P still need to dress up for parties....


----------



## Y2KGT

Fish_Man said:


> Anyone know where to get a sumo costume... always wanted one but couldn't find a good one, need one that is stuffed not ones that use a fan underneath.


If you're looking for costumes I suggest you check out Amazing Party and Costume in Etobicoke (south side of the QEW near Islington). I'll warn you now that you can't go there at least 10 days prior to Halloween because there are so many people there you'll be waiting hours to get something. If you go now you can probably get a great deal on a costume for next year.
--
Paul


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Fish_Man said:


> Anyone know where to get a sumo costume... always wanted one but couldn't find a good one, need one that is stuffed not ones that use a fan underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm way over 18 =P still need to dress up for parties....


oOooOo, a sumo costume would be neat and funny^^
I sorta want to find one and try it on  lol

but I never saw one that is stuffed O.O wouldn't that be a lil heavy?
I doubt I can walk around if it's stuffed, lol

I also didn't see ones that use a fan underneath in person (only on tv, lol).
Let me know if you find something + where  -- better yet, take a picture and post!

(I'm sure many ppl dressed up~ I'm over 18 too and I still dress up for parties)

Jennifer


----------



## Fish_Man

Y2KGT said:


> If you're looking for costumes I suggest you check out Amazing Party and Costume in Etobicoke (south side of the QEW near Islington). I'll warn you now that you can't go there at least 10 days prior to Halloween because there are so many people there you'll be waiting hours to get something. If you go now you can probably get a great deal on a costume for next year.
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul I'll take a look.

I'll let you know if I find anything Jen.


----------



## Dienah

Y2KGT said:


> If you're looking for costumes I suggest you check out Amazing Party and Costume in Etobicoke (south side of the QEW near Islington). I'll warn you now that you can't go there at least 10 days prior to Halloween because there are so many people there you'll be waiting hours to get something. If you go now you can probably get a great deal on a costume for next year.
> --
> Paul


That's actually where I got my costume too!! They've got one of the best selections of costumes in the GTA, only problem though ... they are WAY over priced. As compared to Party Packagers etc, their at least $10 - $20 over.

So try to find your costume elsewhere before Amazing Party and Costume lmao. Because I paid $60 for my Chun Li costume when it's only really $30 online, but me procrastinating I didn't do my Halloween shopping till the last minute.


----------



## trailblazer295

Your not the only one, 7pm the night before I was in walmart looking.


----------



## Darkside

I went out as Ke$ha, let me dig out a picture!


----------



## Darkside

Here we go!


----------



## gucci17

oh my....Dark, I never knew....


----------



## Darkside

Its a shame I didn't take the time to pose for a couple full body shots.. ><


----------



## gucci17

Darkside said:


> Its a shame I didn't take the time to pose for a couple full body shots.. ><


No no no, that was more than enough bud.


----------



## LexiBadger

Bahahaha! Way to set the bar high with the MJ and Ke$ha costumes, guys. I dunno if anyone else can top that, lol!

Anyway, I didn't think to get any actual pictures of my costume this year either. So this is pretty much all I got.










Angelic, I'm almost 30 and have dressed up pretty much every year so don't worry.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Angelic and Dienah,

OMG...you both rock. Old school points for Dienah and uber kawaii points for Angelic. Wait a min...arn't you missing neko paws and neko feet?  Still on Page 1 here...ok made it to page 3. 

MJ & Special boy? ROTFL... I can't make out if the MJ look was a print out or make up. 

Lexi, nice Leia outfit. You could reuse the outfit again if you pack the hairdryer.  If you get that reference. ^^;

Darkside, Was it a crossdress or was it part of a character?


I didn't do any dress up this year. Pretty much just pulled street guard with some friends as thier kids went trick or treating. The temps sure had an effect on the kids out as it seemed like it was down about 50% due to the temps. Seeing the awesome cosplays here I might have renewed energy to work on my Megaman blaster again and eventually the outfit. Good to see some of you all cosplaying and out in costumes.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

I have these silk playboy pjs so the girls on my floor lent me a bathrobe and I went as Hugh Hefner lol. Don't really know how they got me to wear a pink bathrobe, Halloween parties at UWO are pretty crazy so my night is a bit hazy. My friend dressed up as a playboy bunny so we made quite the pair


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Angelic said:


> On a side note, I`m pretty sure I recall some people on here playing fallout. Anyone get new vegas yet ? I did last week


Yah Bumbleboo is crazy about Fallout 3 and I think cosplay as well. She's been a bit on mute lately. Maybe she did an elf outfit this year. (muhahaha...inside joke she'll get it)


----------



## trailblazer295

This isn't me, but a friend at the party. He actually won a contest at the bar for best costume.


----------



## LexiBadger

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Lexi, nice Leia outfit. You could reuse the outfit again if you pack the hairdryer.  If you get that reference. ^^;


Spaceballs! (Right? Did I win? lol)


----------



## LexiBadger

trailblazer295 said:


> This isn't me, but a friend at the party. He actually won a contest at the bar for best costume.


Ok, now that's amazing. It must've taken a loooot of work.


----------



## Angelic

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Angelic and Dienah,
> 
> OMG...you both rock. Old school points for Dienah and uber kawaii points for Angelic. Wait a min...aren't you missing neko paws and neko feet?  Still on Page 1 here...ok made it to page 3.
> .


Because i was too lazy X3 hehe I had high heels on but neko paws would of been awesome


----------



## Angelic

Darkside said:


> Here we go!


Sexxxaaay XD diggin the power puff girls belt lmfao!


----------



## trailblazer295

LexiBadger said:


> Ok, now that's amazing. It must've taken a loooot of work.


Ya he said he was working on it for a few weeks. We didn't realize it was a friend when he was walking up to the party, we were just waving at bender on the street because we thought it was awesome. On the way to the bar, every restaurant we passed, people inside waved at him.


----------



## pat3612

My grandaughter told me to go as grandma and give out cookies but we had to watch for the wolf lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

LexiBadger said:


> Spaceballs! (Right? Did I win? lol)


*ding* You are correct. You win......this.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

trailblazer295 said:


> This isn't me, but a friend at the party. He actually won a contest at the bar for best costume.


Nice. I always like giving creative positive suggestions.  From all the Benders I've seen online and a few in person a trip to Home Depot in the flexi duct work dept. would make good arms and legs.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Angelic said:


> I actually had to take pictures of it after halloween because I forgot my camera aswell and thanks :3 I made the ears and tail(tail is SO manled since halloween,bent it too much too many different ways) and ordered the costume from Japan off of ebay. I love halloween, its an excuse to dress up, only time I get to now is anime north  I like your costume too! Too bad theres no full shots wouldve liked to see the whole costume


There are places in T.O that sell cosplay. Mostly for girls in many sizes and I've seen some for guys as well. I was about to ask if you made that outfit yourself till I saw the Ebay mention. I'm surprised non of you gamer gals out there pulled off a McGee's Alice. If you ever wanna give that maid outfit a new life later when you're tired of it try giving it a McGee's Alice twist on it with some front sewn hand pockets and the symbols up front. Sugoi!


----------



## Dienah

AquaNekoMobile said:


> *ding* You are correct. You win......this.


Wow, where can I get one of those?? They look delish!! lmao


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Dienah said:


> Wow, where can I get one of those?? They look delish!! lmao


No idea but suddenly I have a thing for cupcakes! BTW did you happen to have someone else do a SF outfit and 'a new challenger' arrives?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Dienah said:


> Well, I dressed up as Chun Li for Halloween this year lmao.
> 
> I'm 19 if that counts rotfl xD
> 
> Kinda bumed though I didn't take full body shots, my Halloween was just hectic and ended up forgetting to take my camera along with me
> 
> Btw, totally love your costume. Sexy yet classy at the same time haha


-FIGHT- 'Cannon Spike!'


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

BIOSHOCK cosplay.. hands down one of the best replications I've seen.

http://www.geekologie.com/2009/11/amaaazing_bioshock_cosplay_at_aquarium.php



The dood was on 4chan a while ago explaining he booked off a few hours at the aquarium place just for those shots. That's what I love about cosplay. The creativity, resourcefulness, skill, and amazing replication of anime/art/videogames/comics/movies/etc.

;; I am spooked.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

What!? McGee's has a licenced Alice outfit now. ;;

http://kotaku.com/5610895/american-mcgees-alice-the-officially+licensed-cosplay

A dead ringer for Scully. All she needs is a Fox Mulder and you're good to go.

http://www.adellacosplay.com/cosplay/gallery/C6/agent-scully/


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Nightmare inducing. ;;


----------



## Dienah

AquaNekoMobile said:


> No idea but suddenly I have a thing for cupcakes! BTW did you happen to have someone else do a SF outfit and 'a new challenger' arrives?


Nah, I wish I had someone else to dress up with =( It would've been cool lmfao



AquaNekoMobile said:


> -FIGHT- 'Cannon Spike!'


Awwww, I love Cammy <3 She's actually my main when I play Super SF IV, and I always use Chun Li as my secondary (as i haven't even mastered her yet) lol.


----------



## camboy012406

Angelic said:


> I was a cat maid :3 please dont tell me I was the only one who`s over 18 and still dresses up for halloween D= Sorry about how large the images are =o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I`m pretty sure I recall some people on here playing fallout. Anyone get new vegas yet ? I did last week


nice, pretty


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

camboy012406 said:


> nice, pretty


Swap her tail for a fish tail and she'll be a cat fish maid. Now to see if she'll clean the algae off the walls of the tank.  Muhahaha. BTW +1.


----------



## LexiBadger

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I'm surprised non of you gamer gals out there pulled off a McGee's Alice.


That was actually what I originally wanted to be this year, haha. Well, either that or Jubilee (X-men). Maaaaybe next year.


----------



## Darkside

Angelic said:


> Sexxxaaay XD diggin the power puff girls belt lmfao!


Yeah its a pretty ballin buckle... I usually rock it without the wig and short shorts though.


----------



## PACMAN

Darkside said:


> Here we go!


did you shave your legs for this one??


----------



## PACMAN

just found this thread.

I was *SANTA CLAWZ*


----------



## Dienah

PACMAN said:


> just found this thread.
> 
> I was *SANTA CLAWZ*


LOLLL so creative!! I love it!!


----------



## Darkside

PACMAN said:


> did you shave your legs for this one??


A lady always shaves her legs amirite? Much respect to all the work the ladies put into shaving... Its a heck of a job!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

PACMAN said:


> just found this thread.
> 
> I was *SANTA CLAWZ*


Should save that one for Xmas.  Hehe..


----------



## PACMAN

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Should save that one for Xmas.  Hehe..


hilight of the night: pulling up beside a car at a red light. little girl in the back does a double-take, and covers her face with ehr hands, and ducks below the window line. The light turns green, the parents notice me, and they start laughing. Do I feel bad? well, a little.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

PACMAN said:


> hilight of the night: pulling up beside a car at a red light. little girl in the back does a double-take, and covers her face with ehr hands, and ducks below the window line. The light turns green, the parents notice me, and they start laughing. Do I feel bad? well, a little.


Hahaha..  but also...  What if she burst into tears?  Hmm... now it would be funny if the girl was dressed as Wednesday and raised the noose to you. Hehe....


----------



## camboy012406

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Swap her tail for a fish tail and she'll be a cat fish maid. Now to see if she'll clean the algae off the walls of the tank.  Muhahaha. BTW +1.


how I wIsh I can bring her home annnd and and clean my tanks.hekhekhekkk!...


----------



## Angelic

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Swap her tail for a fish tail and she'll be a cat fish maid. Now to see if she'll clean the algae off the walls of the tank.  Muhahaha. BTW +1.


LOLOL! Yes! XD I actually laughed out loud..I could imagine that id be all

nom nom nom the algaes >;3
If I wanted to do the alice one the ebay store i got my costume from has an alice version aswell but I was actually gonna buy an alice set for my doll and make it all mcgee styled  (shaddup ._.)


----------



## Angelic

AquaNekoMobile said:


> BIOSHOCK cosplay.. hands down one of the best replications I've seen.
> 
> http://www.geekologie.com/2009/11/amaaazing_bioshock_cosplay_at_aquarium.php


Thats so awesome! I love bioshock.. really didnt like the second though cause i didnt like the idea of being a big daddy the whole time -_-' I saw the action figures being sold and I wanted one XD


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Speaking of Alice in Wonderland ... Cheshire Cat. 









Kind of hard to find a male version of the cat.. especially the McGee's version. Man I gotta find my CD sometime and replay that game. It was both a visual and audio masterpiece IMHO.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

-Reference pic for those that've not heard of McGee's Alice.


----------



## Angelic

I havent played that game in so long! When I was little I was afraid of it =P I dunno if i'd make an mcgees alice in wonderland cosplay only because I dunno where i'd wear it so i'll just make one for my doll and take pics of her XD 

Actually, this makes me want to go back and replay it >_> Aqua do you cosplay or something ? XD


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Angelic said:


> I havent played that game in so long! When I was little I was afraid of it =P I dunno if i'd make an mcgees alice in wonderland cosplay only because I dunno where i'd wear it so i'll just make one for my doll and take pics of her XD
> 
> Actually, this makes me want to go back and replay it >_> Aqua do you cosplay or something ? XD


You have a life sized doll? A persocon with a learning OS?  Hehe. Yah when McGee's Alice first came out it was pushing a lot of the graphics cards back then hard but now a days with the more powerful vid cards and the Moores law you should be able to run that game at it's full effect on the settings which back then would have likely chugged a bit if you did not drop serious coin on a gamer box.

I've always loved Halloween when I was little and still do. I did not learn of the term cosplay till around 1997 when I stumbled upon Alisa-chan's site (you and others being into cosplay would likely know her name). I didn't know that others did anime cosplay till 1997 when I learned of the term. I guess the only anime cosplay I would have come close to doing was in ~1999/2000 (John Carpenters: Vampires was the movie I saw then with a mate) when I went to see a new movie that just came out in Oct. and I did a so-so Larva from Vampire Princess Miyu with the blue hair and the Scream outfit and when I had the long hair back then which only a few people took a guess and got that outfit then but those were anime fans that took a guess on it.

I have a few friends and a number of contacts that are into cosplay. One contact of mine did a kick ass Chii one year. Only thing that would have rocked more was if she had cables coming out of her ears that hooked up to the computer and actually worked with say video feed or something.  I always have a bunch of cosplay ideas for friends and appreciated the replication, creation, workmanship, guts (even if the outfit is not a splitting image I give guts points for those that actually do it and wear and display it where others don't) to display thier work, and just the community of ideas of replication and how to build stuff and such. It is a very inspiring hobby and sewing is a skill which I think everyone should have. At the least know how to thread a button back onto a garment to patching a small deseam on a garment or patching holes in socks.

I think you would do good as McGee's Alice. You have that works with any character look to you which is a good thing to have as that opens a lot of characters you can cosplay as. I just checked page1 again. *throws you a ball of yarn* If you're at A.N there is some Maid Cafe thing which they sing, dance, and serve desserts. There used to be a Maid Cafe at McNicoll Ave & Kennedy Ave but that shutdown years ago. I've never been there before but saw it while waiting for the lights to change while driving.

If you do, do McGee's Alice you may want to make two outfits as I've always had people not sure they wanted to blood stain thier outfit (kind of like the blood stained Seras Victoria outfits) as once you stain it you can't really reverse the effects. If you do, do McGee's Alice please make an array of her toys.  http://www.gamespot.com/gamespot/guides/pc/alice/p3_01.html

I've yet to see the dice, jack in the box, blunderbuss, mallet, wand, and jacks accessories.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

!

Aerith vs Tifa catfight with Sephiroth coming in at the end. Haha... if you've played FF7 back in the day you'll get the jokes. Now that's awesome replication of the characters. Holy 1997 flashback to rocking that game out.


----------



## bigfishy

my favorite game and favorite costumes...

*drools**


----------



## bigfishy

IF you look good as a person, you will look good in any costume!



<3 Pandora Heart "Alice" too


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> !
> 
> Aerith vs Tifa catfight with Sephiroth coming in at the end. Haha... if you've played FF7 back in the day you'll get the jokes. Now that's awesome replication of the characters. Holy 1997 flashback to rocking that game out.


probably this is Aquaneko's favorite!

Ashe!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> my favorite game and favorite costumes...
> 
> *drools**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I remember her. She did a kickass FF8 Rinoa and one of the best.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> IF you look good as a person, you will look good in any costume!
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Pandora Heart "Alice" too


Holy crap. I think the best compliment you can make to a cosplayer is 'you look like you came out of the game/anime/manga/movie/art/etc' and that girl looked like she walked out of the art. I've not seen the series or even know of it. The outifts to me look sort of alike -.-; in a way from one anime to another. To be honest I've not seen too much anime. I've only seen about a 2 handfuls of anime and my roots are more into Macross and the older stuff. All this new stuff I recognize half of them by series I've never seen just by cosplayers or friends I have that are hardcore into anime that tell me I gotta check this and that out but I never have time like I used to, to watch that. Also I'm not that big into the anime craze anymore. If I watch anything it's gotta be something I like to check out unlike some mates of mine that seek out to watch as much as they can.

We seriously need a full cast of Macross cosplayers from all the generations and a 1:30 or 1:50 scale plane out front.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> probably this is Aquaneko's favorite!
> 
> Ashe!!


I recognize the FF girl character. My last FF I bought on the console was FF9 (still sealed). Thinking back now I should not have reserved my FF's 7-9 to pick up on opening day. Only game I got interested in was FF7 when it first came out but didn't open FF8 till years later only to play 15mins of it >_<; I know I know... not a hardcore gamer. :? Some of the outfits now a days are just whacky and WTF!? Like Lulu's outfit from Final Fantasy. All those belts are more a trip hazzard then a battle outfit. Man don't get me started on the Bayonetta outfit and how someone's not going to break a heel/ankle in a battle in that outfit.


----------



## Angelic

oh jeeze i've missed a lot >_< gah! So many awesome cosplays ToT I have no clue what I wanna be at anime north =o There was seriously a maid cafe?! I would so work there if it was still open *o* one because you get to wear cute stuffs and two cause you hang around other girls in cute stuffs X3 also, I could use the maid dance I learned for no reason whatsoever..because I always learn dances for no reason XD


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> probably this is Aquaneko's favorite!
> 
> Ashe!!


I recognize the FF girl character. My last FF I bought on the console was FF9 (still sealed). Thinking back now I should not have reserved my FF's 7-9 to pick up on opening day. Only game I got interested in was FF7 when it first came out but didn't open FF8 till years later only to play 15mins of it >_<; I know I know... not a hardcore gamer. :? Some of the outfits now a days are just whacky and WTF!? Like Lulu's outfit from Final Fantasy. All those belts are more a trip hazzard then a battle outfit. Man don't get me started on the Bayonetta outfit and how someone's not going to break a heel/ankle in a battle in that outfit.  My current favorite is Seras Victoria from Hellsing and Major Kitsuangi from Ghost in the Shell.

http://www.amazonmandy.com/seras.html *floored*
http://www.amazonmandy.com/kusanagimotoko.html

Actually one of the cosplays that blew me away was from Bubblegum Crisis (wierd name of a series but a cyberpunk title I enjoyed) but this girl dressed as Priss in a hardsuit and I saw that in person. Jaw dropped at the workmanship.





 Cheshire cat ;; Props for the outfits as I faintly remember the purple color from the classic Alice in Wonderland but I don't recall there being two cats. Found this while finding that Priss one.

Hey Angelic you may be able to pull that Cheshire cat in that video off with some light sewing. You got the ears already.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Angelic said:


> oh jeeze i've missed a lot >_< gah! So many awesome cosplays ToT I have no clue what I wanna be at anime north =o There was seriously a maid cafe?! I would so work there if it was still open *o* one because you get to wear cute stuffs and two cause you hang around other girls in cute stuffs X3 also, I could use the maid dance I learned for no reason whatsoever..because I always learn dances for no reason XD


The A.N maid cafe there has been there for a few years now IIRC. The desert cosplay maid themed store is out of business for a few years now. IIRC it was run in part by some of those that were doing the A.N maid cafe. A cosplaying contact of mine that was at the store before found the outfits cute and liked the theme as she is a cosplayer as well but the food I think was pants for her and the atmosphere in there was not right for her. I don't know if there is another maid themed store in T.O. If there is let me know.


----------



## Angelic

im actually surprised there ever was a maid cafe 0_o Atmosphere was bad? hmm, I guess it could be given the people who come in and who you work for =S Im going into TO in a couple weeks with some friends, maybe i'll ask if they know of one IF there is one anyway


----------



## Riceburner

bigfishy said:


> IF you look good as a person, you will look good in any costume!


True enough...someone that's good looking can wear anything..... the costumes just make em more interesting to look at.


----------



## Angelic

ufortunately yes thats how it works =, I love how this went from halloween costumes to cosplay XD


----------



## Brian

What the hell is cosplay?


----------



## gucci17

Brian said:


> What the hell is cosplay?


lol...I had to google it before to find out.

It's short for 'costume play'. People dressing up as anime characters and cartoons. I found it kind of neat how close to the cartoon characters some people looked. Some are really funny though....


----------



## bigfishy

We should host a cosplay contest along with the nano contest!

It'd be fun!!! ~~~


----------



## arc

Random place I went to in the Fall with Maids outfits....decent food but a lot of better places in Markham

http://www.thestar.com/entertainmen...867821--dining-out-crown-princess-fine-dining


----------



## Brian

Dude, what a trip... lol


----------



## Riceburner

Angelic said:


> ufortunately yes thats how it works =, I love how this went from halloween costumes to cosplay XD


Well...H'ween is over, but cosplay is any time....



gucci17 said:


> lol.... People dressing up as anime characters and cartoons. I found it kind of neat how close to the cartoon characters some people looked. Some are really funny though....


and since most of the characters were created by men.... the female ones are almost always hot.


----------



## Sameer

bigfishy said:


> We should host a cosplay contest along with the nano contest!
> 
> It'd be fun!!! ~~~


Im dressing up as a Ninja Shrimp!! Hiiii-yaaaa!! Ninja Assassin Shrimp.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Sameer said:


> Im dressing up as a Ninja Shrimp!! Hiiii-yaaaa!! Ninja Assassin Shrimp.


Someone did a pretty kick butt anthropod or whatever that thing was this year or last year. I'll have to check. 










Ok.. took a bit of searching to find out wtf that was I saw. That is a Metapod from Pokemon. That was from AN2010. With all this halloween and cosplay vibe I might take up cosplay again but try something different after reading your comment. Perhaps try a vampire crab. > Those crabs look awesome and somehow work in bright red LED's for eyes and working pinchers for anyone that bumps into you.  BTW try a King Kong Shrimp cosplay  Haha....and have a little website at the bottom of the legs saying GTAA's website on it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Brian said:


> What the hell is cosplay?


There is an excerpt on her page about the cosplay meaning.

http://www.adellacosplay.com/aboutme - middle of page



> What is Cosplay? "Cosplay, a contraction of the English words 'costume' and 'play', is a Japanese subculture centered on dressing as characters from manga, anime, and video games, and, less commonly, Japanese live action television shows, fantasy movies, or Japanese pop music bands. However, in some circles, "cosplay" has been expanded to mean simply wearing a costume." -Wikipedia.org. That in itself explains what cosplay means, but let me add that Cosplay has now become a world-wide hobby, and it is not restricted to merely a Japanese subculture.


----------



## bigfishy

Did you know they made "Going Merry" One Piece Pirate ship in real life???


----------



## bigfishy

Girls are hot in 99% of the anime and manga

but it is not always about girls!  some guys are looking hawt and cute too! 


<3 Sasuke too! (Naruto)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> Did you know they made "Going Merry" One Piece Pirate ship in real life???


That has to be in the asia-pacific area..right? Where is that from? Nice.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> Girls are hot in 99% of the anime and manga
> 
> but it is not always about girls!  some guys are looking hawt and cute too!
> 
> <3 Sasuke too! (Naruto)


Some Rouroni Kenshin's as well and the whole Macross/Robotech as well.


----------



## marblerye

bigfishy said:


> Did you know they made "Going Merry" One Piece Pirate ship in real life???


WHOAAAAA that's the coolest thing ever!! 

I'm a HUGE One Piece fan! Damn, that's gotta be in Japan! lol 

After your post I looked it up and theres a bunch of videos on Youtube!


----------



## Fish_Noob32

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Someone did a pretty kick butt anthropod or whatever that thing was this year or last year. I'll have to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. took a bit of searching to find out wtf that was I saw. That is a Metapod from Pokemon. That was from AN2010. With all this halloween and cosplay vibe I might take up cosplay again but try something different after reading your comment. Perhaps try a vampire crab. > Those crabs look awesome and somehow work in bright red LED's for eyes and working pinchers for anyone that bumps into you.  BTW try a King Kong Shrimp cosplay  Haha....and have a little website at the bottom of the legs saying GTAA's website on it.


It would have been cool if he was able to make that metapod evolve 

I have this really funny pic of a DBZ character, can't find it atm ><



bigfishy said:


> Girls are hot in 99% of the anime and manga
> 
> but it is not always about girls!  some guys are looking hawt and cute too!
> 
> <3 Sasuke too! (Naruto)


Would you still be "<3 Sasuke" after he transforms 
<3 Goku


----------



## Fish_Noob32

found it!!! It's Mr.Satan (or Hercules). Saved the Earth on two occasions


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Fish_Noob32 said:


> found it!!! It's Mr.Satan (or Hercules). Saved the Earth on two occasions


I know of DBZ but never was into it but recognize many characters. That pic is a classic! I have no idea how they name those characters sometimes but yah that guy is a damn good look alike. I'm going to have to see if I can find the site I saw look alike on.


----------



## TBemba

Cool Costumes

http://www.oddee.com/item_97244.aspx


----------



## AquaNeko

:thumbs up:


----------



## AquaNeko

bigfishy said:


> We should host a cosplay contest along with the nano contest!
> 
> It'd be fun!!! ~~~


+1 idea.


----------



## AquaNeko

Old school but man give this guy a medal. Amazing outfit.






Veritech Fighter in GERWALK mode.


----------



## Riceburner

AquaNeko said:


> :thumbs up:


hahahahhahaha....toooooo cute!!!!!

I've got the pot....now to brew up another kid.....


----------



## Ciddian

Haaa! That is cute!!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Ciddian said:


> Haaa! That is cute!!!


Hey Cid. Do one of the kiddo as a ninja/vamp shrimp or vamp. crab


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Damn... she looks like she just stepped out othe movie. Fifth Element's Leeloo girl.

I swear I was just looking kick ass flaming bikes when I saw that video link to her.





 - Leeloo

and the flaming bike rider which links to the above link.  




Angelic orange dye that wig and go as Leeloo.


----------



## Ciddian

Hahaha!! Multipass!


----------



## AquaNeko




----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Chef and lobsterdog or shrimp dog?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

*Halloween 2011 pix*

So a bumpski to the thread but for the 2011 pix. Go to a partay? Random drive by shooting with the camera?


----------



## ChuckRum

I got 2 huge vampire teeth and went as Payara


----------



## Ciddian

my daughter was a chicken! XD I'll post pics as soon as I get time to Upload. She had a blast.. Meltdown at first since she fell asleep on the way to grans, but once she saw people gave you chips she was all for it!


----------



## Kerohime

Happy Halloween! Me second from the right. =)


----------



## TBemba

Are you wearing contacts ?


----------



## Kerohime

TBemba said:


> Are you wearing contacts ?


Yeah... I wish my natural eye color was like that. lol


----------



## fury165

double post


----------



## fury165

AquaNeko said:


> :thumbs up:


Too Funny and cute


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Kerohime said:


> Happy Halloween! Me second from the right. =)


Let me guess left to right.

1.Orange jumpsuit prison outfit? 
2. 'It's Halloween? Forgot my outfit, I'll go as myself' 
3. Snow White?
4. BTW I love the contacts. Twilight? Something vampie related?
5. Needs a larger needle.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Kerohime said:


> Yeah... I wish my natural eye color was like that. lol


Come to think of it, I've not checked on this but perhaps someoen knows, is it possible to get eyes like that? Say with surgery or something? Just curious.


----------



## carmenh

Funny, it was just in the news...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ou-want-it-to/2011/11/03/gIQAGyWViM_blog.html



AquaNekoMobile said:


> Come to think of it, I've not checked on this but perhaps someoen knows, is it possible to get eyes like that? Say with surgery or something? Just curious.


----------



## Kerohime

Wasnt really anything popular, I stayed away from Topaz and Red due to the Twilight franchise. 
Was walking around Pmall and found some crazy contacts and said "why not? going to a halloween party anyway."

One of my friends guessed "werewolf" and I liked that. He also guess from left to right: MC Hammer, Drunk guy, Sleeping Beauty, werewolf, and nurse"

lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://cargobiking.wordpress.com/

Love the ghoulish outfits on the bikes. That guy.... love his photos and his bike setups. Unnnf!


----------



## AquaNeko

Toronto/GTA Batman






Was on the CTV @ news last night. Niiice but now Batmans on the cops radar as one of the cops wanted a photo of him. LOL. Have not seen the Batman movies in like a decade. Looks like a convincing Batman to me. Michael Keaton verson?


----------



## HOWsMom

bigfishy said:


> IF you look good as a person, you will look good in any costume!


And for those of us that don't look good just as a person ?
We end up looking like this :


----------



## Will

AquaNeko said:


> Looks like a convincing Batman to me. Michael Keaton verson?


Thats a confused batman.

Keaton's costume, and Bales voice acting.

MY PARENT'S ARE DEADDD!!!


----------



## solarz

Will said:


> Thats a confused batman.
> 
> Keaton's costume, and Bales voice acting.
> 
> MY PARENT'S ARE DEADDD!!!


People are probably a lot less freaked out by that because there's a camera guy following him around.


----------



## rubadub

this is a few years old but i was the freddy


----------



## AquaNeko

solarz said:


> People are probably a lot less freaked out by that because there's a camera guy following him around.


The news said the guy does acting on the side and yah, if you've got a camera guy following you around you kind of know it's likely for some youtube video.  Hope to see more of him around. Now if he'll do a zip line from a building ot the ground.


----------



## AquaNeko

rubadub said:


> this is a few years old but i was the freddy


Nice. Who's the other guy and girl supposed to be?


----------



## rubadub

the girl was little red riding hood and the guy is.. well... lol i have no idea lmao


----------



## Will

Lemmy from Motorhead.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Just watching the closing ceremonies of the summer olympics 2012. Nice outfits. The Petshoop Boys bikes and the outfits looked awesome. I so want to have a ebike trike with that outfit now. 










Can't findany video yet on youtube of it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Anyone going to CNAX2012 (AKA Fanexpo?)


----------



## PACMAN

Bump! Lets see some cool costumes!!


----------



## df001

Walking back from a tim hortons for lunch a kid saw me in my brown overalls and said to his mom "he's mike holmes for halloween" so i turned and made the kids day by saying "make it right" lol


----------



## Bantario

df001 said:


> Walking back from a tim hortons for lunch a kid saw me in my brown overalls and said to his mom "he's mike holmes for halloween" so i turned and made the kids day by saying "make it right" lol


My Nephew went out as Dalton McGuinty


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

df001 said:


> Walking back from a tim hortons for lunch a kid saw me in my brown overalls and said to his mom "he's mike holmes for halloween" so i turned and made the kids day by saying "make it right" lol


Oh man that made my day. AWESOME!!! Did you give the kids the thumbs up? 

Dalton McGuinty as pinochico?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I heard halloween got postponed in NJ/NY and other effected areas. Double whammy for the kids.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I heard halloween got postponed in NJ/NY and other effected areas. Double whammy for the kids.


Yeah, I feel sorry for them too. Some of the vids on tv shows some really bad flooding there and power outage has not been fully restore there as well. Wonder what would happen if that same force hit us ...
Anyway, more bad news, a new storm is brewing and building up momentum. It looks like it's going to go the same path too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Scotmando

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, I feel sorry for them too. Some of the vids on tv shows some really bad flooding there and power outage has not been fully restore there as well. Wonder what would happen if that same force hit us ...
> Anyway, more bad news, a new storm is brewing and building up momentum. It looks like it's going to go the same path too.


My sister lives in NJ and no power since Tues.
Luckily she had no flooding, but... 
Won't go on for 2 weeks or more. 
Gas rationing. 
No electricity to pump the gas! 
Only a few stations have generators.
Food in stores is running out or gone. 
No internet, furnace, TV or other electric appliance like fridge! 
Imagine.

So, I think they got a really scary Halloween, and its not going away soon!!!


----------



## Car2n

I dressed up as Flash.










This is the same official costume that is worn by the boys on The Big bang Theory


----------



## smcx

I put on my Ghillie suit. Scared the crap out of the kids but they loved it hahahaha


----------



## PACMAN

smcx said:


> I put on my Ghillie suit. Scared the crap out of the kids but they loved it hahahaha


hahahaha cool!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

smcx said:


> I put on my Ghillie suit. Scared the crap out of the kids but they loved it hahahaha


Nice. did you shoot M&M's?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I can heard Austin Powers voice right now 'Yeah baby! Yeah'

http://hackaday.com/2012/10/31/fembot-costume-includes-smoking-nipples/


----------



## Tim

me zombified. Just did the face, never got the chance to go get the outfit I wanted and was short a few colours to finish off the look. Chances are I wouldn't have had time anyways since I spent most of my time getting the kids ready.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Dienah said:


> Wow, where can I get one of those?? They look delish!! lmao


A bit old on this reply but in recent years I saw something similar to that at the T&T Night Market festivals in the GTA.


----------

